# Record Www Spotted In Shop Window



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Spotted this Record WWW in a shop window, is it worth the asking price? The lume on the dial has gone completely black and the case is very worn.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Just sold my NATO dialed Record WWW to Griff and it certainly wasn't that much :crybaby: :no: :lol:

Basic service for a WWW should cost about Â£30-Â£40. If it's been services recently and has no real issues I'd chip in at about the Â£250 mark, depending on cosmetic condition, but probably wouldn't go much higher. Just my 10 penneth.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Spotted this Record WWW in a shop window, is it worth the asking price? The lume on the dial has gone completely black and the case is very worn.


Eeeermmm................lets just say I was happy with mine bought from Phil at our agreed price :clap:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice catch Griff, must have missed that one as otherwise I think I would of droped a PM :thumbsup:


----------



## Giggs11 (Sep 17, 2009)

:cheers:


----------

